# Polish Eagle is Going Camping



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a call from a guy who picked up my card at the Toledo Polish Festival. He wanted a sign to hang on his 5th wheel when parked while on the road. He also said his wife's maiden name was Kamper and he wanted to use it if possible along with a Polish Eagle. This is what I came up with. Measures about 18 x 12 - cut from glued up 5/4 x 8 select New Zealand pine, and finished front and back with golden oak stain and 4 coats of spar varnish. He and his better half seemed pleased with the final result.

Having not only business cards to hand out, but also 4 x 9 advertisers (the ones you hate to get in the mail) printed on both sides with actual pics of pieces have usually resulted in a few - up to several - calls after an event. I just set them out for interested people to take if they want, and always include them when I send a piece out. I've since started getting some repeat customers since starting this venture.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it! Great work John. Working smart, not hard.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good on you John, A beautiful piece,you must have your work priced right. glad you are selling some. keep it up you are in the groove.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great as usual. Glad you are selling


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...glad you're getting some business...nice strategy with the card...keep 'er goin'...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

What's not to like? Great looking sign and I bet none can be found that look like this one. Good to have sales. Keep up the good work John.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> I love it! Great work John. Working smart, not hard.


I always work hard ....... when I work. Just finished cutting 30 smaller Polska eagles for the upcoming festival. Sold all 17 in a day and a half when I went to Toledo. Got 30 more to cut in two bigger sizes. Then some round ones (4 sizes) along with some "normal" stuff. I try to have things from $8-10 up to the hundreds and custom things. No excuse not to buy if they like something, even with limited funds. People will part with $20 +/- on an impulse purchase without much hesitation. Plus I always have a "bargain" table and a few "blue light specials" to get rid of bright ideas we had that turned out not so bright. Usually the smaller things, although not high profit individually, pay the expenses plus. Usually they're made with cut-offs and scrap pieces. They also generate traffic and crowds seem to follow crowds. Most sales are made when there's more than 1 person looking. And where else can you drink beer, eat Kielbasa and Kraut, and polka while you're "working". 

Does this count as quality time with the spouse?? Added bonus!!!

Geez -- I'm turning into Tom.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds like you have found the key to a successful business which includes a lot of positives. Well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice Sign and a good way to use the requested name on the sign.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks great John do you cut the text with a v-bit or with a ballnose? It looks rounded not v carved.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gary Wiant said:


> Looks great John do you cut the text with a v-bit or with a ballnose? It looks rounded not v carved.


Used a 60 deg V-bit but set the depth at .12 in the flat depth window. Doesn't cut too deep and has a flat bottom surface. U can set the depth any way you want.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW! what they said, and the border is even great....!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Quality work coupled with a great imagination, gotta be a success.


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

I notice that Deb is slanted downward, looking a little odd. I had a similar problem years ago and never figured out a way to fix it. It sort of ignores gravity. The first letter should be as upright as possible. I had somebody try it and he wound up manually fixing the font letter by letter.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

I may be wrong, and I am not speaking for the artist/builder - but it appears that the 2 names are slanted up on the left, and (mirrored) slanted down on the right. or am I missing something else....?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TimPa said:


> I may be wrong, and I am not speaking for the artist/builder - but it appears that the 2 names are slanted up on the left, and (mirrored) slanted down on the right. or am I missing something else....?


And what is wrong with that? What am I missing here? 



firesurfer said:


> I notice that Deb is slanted downward, looking a little odd. I had a similar problem years ago and never figured out a way to fix it. It sort of ignores gravity. The first letter should be as upright as possible. I had somebody try it and he wound up manually fixing the font letter by letter.


I don't know any of the "rights" and "wrongs". The man ordered it that way, liked it, and gladly paid for it. That's all I really cared about. What's it supposed to look like? I've made them and "splashed" family names all over the sign, with no rhyme or reason. They went over real well.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

If the customer likes it I guess that's all that matters and there isnt anything "wrong" with it, but my proof would have either had both names slanting up on the right side or I would have had them straight. But I dont mind them the way you did them John. 

Just like arching an italics font you often create weird angles.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@honesttjohn

To me the names accent the curve at the top of the sign, I like that, looks good to me, don't change them, you did good, or rather very,very, good. You have got a good thing going there John, keep it up.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with the way the names are slanted. When two names have a different amount of letters it will look that way. I have done a lot of v-carve names and they all come out like that unless the names have the same amount of letters. As long as the customer likes it that is really what matters.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

I agree that John did great,I've been making signs for over 25 years full time, I'm just pointing out the angle gets weird on slanted text when you rotate it & it doesn't matter if there are the same amount of letters in the name or not. Any font that is leaning towards the right & rotated clockwise will look like that. Not that there is anything af all wrong with it, it just draws your eye more in that direction then moves your eye off the sign.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Isn't the wife the center of attention anyway?? lol

I never went to sign makers school so I know nothing of the "rules". All I know is I had a happy customer and got paid. And I still don't have any idea what the big deal is. Somebody make me an example of what you mean.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

honesttjohn said:


> And what is wrong with that? What am I missing here?


my comment was that it was likely intentional, rather than accidental. and nothing is wrong with that!

heck, in my newbie world, even the accidental is ok for me....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gary Wiant said:


> I agree that John did great,I've been making signs for over 25 years full time, I'm just pointing out the angle gets weird on slanted text when you rotate it & it doesn't matter if there are the same amount of letters in the name or not. Any font that is leaning towards the right & rotated clockwise will look like that. Not that there is anything af all wrong with it, it just draws your eye more in that direction then moves your eye off the sign.


Gary, your eye is more critical than most people outside of sign makers as it should be for being in the business. I too have a critical eye of wood working projects for the same reason,that said, most customers are not at that level or they would be making their own signs.
But that is good of you to point out to others who are trying to improve their own techniques at the same trade.

Herb


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

John, like I said in my first post looks great & a happy customer is what matters, keep up the good work.

Herb, your probably right my woodworking & finishing skills are not up to where I want them yet and I i appreciate any and all pointers.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

lol... finally figured this out.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I never noticed the different slants in the names until I read the discussions. To me the lettering flowed smoothly across the sign with the top and bottom rows following the edging and the names flowing in line with the top arch. 

Not a sign maker, just my thoughts. 

The key point is of course that the customer was happy.


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

To make my self clear I found an image to show what I meant. If the customer likes it, it's fine, but there's always room for improvement.


----------

